# Aires in and around Cherbourg



## 115930 (Aug 24, 2008)

Dear All,
Me and my partner have booked our first Motorhome trip to France, we sail on the 31st of July from Portsmouth to Cherbourg on Brittany ferries. We chose to sail on the Friday as it is cheaper then the Sat.

Our campsite - Le Annsee De Brick which is apparently only 15mins from the port has been booked from the Saturday, the 1st of August for 10 nights. 

Are there any aires in the area that we could use and that have hook up? We will have 3 kids with us (7yo, 13yo and a 15yo) to keep occupied until we get to the site on Saturday.

We have never used aires before so am unsure of what to expect. We also do not get in to the port until 19.45

Help help would be greatly appreciated

Regards

Dan/Mandy


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

How about this - email to notify your late arrival?
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=411

Dave


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

If you can manage without EHU then the overnight area at the port is ok. It has toilet facilities and most nights in the Summer there are a fair number of caravans /MH's parking up overnight awaiting the early morning ferry.
If you need EHU I think you will find it difficult finding an Aire especially as it willl be 8pm or so by the time you leave the port. The only one I can think of is at Tourlaville, which is a suburb of Cherbourge close to the Ferry terminal. The Aire is outside the campsite Collingnon but I don't know about EHU.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Just out of interest my wife goes to French lessons on a monday night. Tonight she had to translate an article from a Cherbourg paper asking where "all the English " have gone? It is interesting and they are, it appears, genuinely missing us. I live near Poole so go their fairly regularly for the weekend without the MH. I have always found the Normandy people friendly and helpful.

The article goes on that there are so few passengers using the Barfleur that it is moving to Caen for 3 months.


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi,

Aires are a bit thin on the ground around Cherbourg however, go into 'campingcar infos' track through. Choose 51 la Manche and you will find two just a few kilometres from Cherbourg. I suggest the one called Greville Hague. No electric but at 2 euros anight it will be good.

Hope this helps........... Ned


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

On our way home we stay overnight at the Marina in Cherbourg.

When you leave the ferry terminal go to roundabout and take first right to next roundabout go on straight and follow up along quays, take bridge to right follow it around to Place Napoleon Parking place. You can park here overnight and its within walking distance to town and restaurants.

Forgot to say no electric


----------

